# Birds and the Bees!



## ridinglizzard (May 3, 2010)

Here are 7 cousins (ages 15months to 6years) watching twin Baby Doll Sheep be born!  My sister in law owns the sheep and has so far had 7 healthy babies be born this spring!  We were lucky enough to be able to watch these two enter the world!


----------



## Beekissed (May 3, 2010)

What a great pic and a wonderful experience for the kids!!  I bet they never forget that.  They are so darn cute standing there so attentively!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 4, 2010)

What a great photo for the album and reminds me of my kids and their buddys watching one of ours having triplets - wish we had the camara with us then


----------

